# Iphone5



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

sell me on it. those bad boys go for $699 without a contract.

the choice is the IPhone5 or the Samsung Galaxy S III.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Xmark said:


> sell me on it. those bad boys go for $699 without a contract.
> 
> the choice is the IPhone5 or the Samsung Galaxy S III.


Iphone 5


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

iPhone 5 with a new contract for $200.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Iphone 5



c'mon,sell me on it brother.

I know the camera is great on the new iphone. 360 degree shots possible. might be good pictures to show customers or to throw on a website.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would go with the G3 but it is kind of like a Mac or PC thing. iphone users love them and will continue to stand in line to be the first of their friends to have one. I just got off BB's and switched to an Android based but considered the iphone but they just don't seem to interest me that much. 

I am getting about a year or 1.5yrs out of my phones before they start getting glitchy. 

I find Steve Job's quote a couple years ago funny about how nobody wants a big phone and apple seems to realize this is now inaccurate and so made the iphone bigger in height.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I would go with the G3 but it is kind of like a Mac or PC thing. iphone users love them and will continue to stand in line to be the first of their friends to have one. I just got off BB's and switched to an Android based but considered the iphone but they just don't seem to interest me that much.
> 
> I find Steve Job's quote a couple years ago funny about how nobody wants a big phone and apple seems to realize this is now inaccurate and so made the iphone bigger in height.


Bigger in height but thinner and lighter.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I would go with the G3 but it is kind of like a Mac or PC thing. iphone users love them and will continue to stand in line to be the first of their friends to have one. I just got off BB's and switched to an Android based but considered the iphone but they just don't seem to interest me that much.
> 
> I am getting about a year or 1.5yrs out of my phones before they start getting glitchy.
> 
> I find Steve Job's quote a couple years ago funny about how nobody wants a big phone and apple seems to realize this is now inaccurate and so made the iphone bigger in height.


yeah it's not ideal to keep in your back pocket while painting. Iphone has more quality apps however.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Biggest in height but thinner and lighter.


I was actually thinking in comparison to other competitors phones. The Note being 5.3 and the G3 being 4.6. I think Apple sees the trend is that people do want larger phones atm at least and is wanting to be there for their loyal customer base by changing the screen size. 

Safari is suppose to be a good OS and Android is essentially the PC of phones. Which is one of the reasons I switched from my BB. Rim seems to be going nowhere in this aspect.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Safari is supposedly great but it has no apps and developers won't be in a rush to make them if the phones are not popular.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Xmark said:


> yeah it's not ideal to keep in your back pocket while painting. Iphone has more quality apps however.


I keep my phone out of my pocket. At work it is either on a clip or in the vehicle and at school it is on silent on my desk so I can see the time and keep with text messages. 

Apps will continue to be good for both systems. Apple has some exclusives but I think app makers want both OS to be able to access their app or at least a version of it. 

If you want to try out an i5 I say go for it. You should have a 30 day return on it if you don't mess it up and buy it from somebody like AT&T.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

One thing I found lame about the new i5 is that they changed the plug port so all Apple addicts that have accessories will have to buy new gear or an adapter which seemed unnecessary.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> One thing I found lame about the new i5 is that they changed the plug port so all Apple addicts that have accessories will have to buy new gear or an adapter which seemed unnecessary.


Yeah when I get it the port change is going to force me rebuy everything. I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah when I get it the port change is going to force me rebuy everything. I'm not looking forward to that.


no need to. they sell the accessories you'll need to hook up to old devices.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

myPhone '55


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you text on that?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bill's still trying to decide whether or not to upgrade to touch tone.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sure can

"hello operator, I'd like to call kalamazoo, that's K as in Kilo, A as in alpha, L as in llama, A as in alpha, M as in mike, A as in alpha, Z as in zelda, O as in oscar, and O as in oscar,"


"Z as it WHAT sir?"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah when I get it the port change is going to force me rebuy everything. I'm not looking forward to that.


I think they plan on selling an adapter that goes from the old to the new but if that is the case why mess with it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Can you text on that?


Bill is still on the smoke signal system, you are talking many many steps ahead.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I think they plan on selling an adapter that goes from the old to the new but if that is the case why mess with it.


Supposedly it's better. I think it's just better for their bottom line.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Supposedly it's better. I think it's just better for their bottom line.


I think so too, there will be many Apple die hards that are willing to rebuy equipment that is the same as what they already own minus the port plug #


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It sounds like the old style plug has more wires than are needed anymore as technology has progressed. So, it was time to update the connector. Who knows.

I am really torn on where to go with tech. But, after a huge string of bad PC's, 1 good, one fair, and one bad android phone, and an iPad I love, I am about ready to join the Apple camp.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

DeanV said:


> It sounds like the old style plug has more wires than are needed anymore as technology has progressed. So, it was time to update the connector. Who knows.
> 
> I am really torn on where to go with tech. But, after a huge string of bad PC's, 1 good, one fair, and one bad android phone, and an iPad I love, I am about ready to join the Apple camp.


I haven't made the leap from pc to Mac yet. My Sony vaio is 8 years old and still going strong. I think when it gets too slow or dies I'll make the jump.


----------

